# Seagull pic... real wicked



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

or at least to me


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh wow that came out really well!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*Seagull antics*

Nice pic. Here are some more fun seagull links:

Shoplifting seagull (he steals Doritos!)
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/north_east/6907994.stm

Seagulls stealing ice cream
http://www.oddee.com/item_96590.aspx


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL they really like icecream O_O


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL! just keep them away from your fish tank


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

silly poo-hawks. i'm not a big fan of these guy. a few years ago my freind asked me for a light, so i chucked my lighter to him and a seagul swooped down from no where and took off with it.

it's a good pic though.


----------

